# What is this thingy?



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

This is kinda what my Supernova will look like once I get my hands on it. This is a Nova, but it's similar. What's the little thingy between the mag extension and barrel?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Support


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh...'cause I have a mag extension for it and it didn't come with one. Are they just generic fitment thingies?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Oh...'cause I have a mag extension for it and it didn't come with one. Are they just generic fitment thingies?


Pretty much. It's just a clamp. It also usually has a handy sling swivel on the left side, so one can attach a mall ninja three-point "tactical" sling. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Pretty much. It's just a clamp. It also usually has a handy sling swivel on the left side, so one can attach a mall ninja three-point "tactical" sling. :mrgreen:


What's that?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A three point sling?

Here's one example: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=3088&CatalogID=404


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

So...how is that different from a regular sling? I mean, I say just get a standard sling and wear it like a normal person.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

an aimpoint red dot site on a shotgun...wtf?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

js said:


> an aimpoint red dot site on a shotgun...wtf?


I mean, I'm putting a red dot on mine when I get it, but not an Aimpoint. I think it's pretty unnecessary to have a $400+ scope on a shotgun that can't group better than 5-6" at 50 yards. I'll be getting a cheapo, but I'll still zero the ghost rings.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> So...how is that different from a regular sling? I mean, I say just get a standard sling and wear it like a normal person.


Did you actually read the product description? It's totally different from a standard two-point sling...at least if you know about guns and fighting with them. But you don't need a tactical sling, anyway, so it's a moot point.



> I'll be getting a cheapo, but I'll still zero the ghost rings.


I wish your cheapo dot sight a lot of luck standing up to 12 gauge recoil. :mrgreen:

*js*, tactical shotguns are pretty commonly outfitted with dot sights now. They offer the same advantages on a shotgun as on carbines and pistols.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone we know?










Exodus?

What day?

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Cripes. Please hold the Zoolander jokes.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Did you actually read the product description? It's totally different from a standard two-point sling...at least if you know about guns and fighting with them. But you don't need a tactical sling, anyway, so it's a moot point.


No, I didn't read the product description. I figured it was similar to the backpack straps on my golf bag...you can wear it like a backpack instead of just slinging it over your shoulder, which helps when you're playing 18 holes in the summer heat.



Mike Barham said:


> I wish your cheapo dot sight a lot of luck standing up to 12 gauge recoil. :mrgreen:


Well it's only about $50, so if it shatters with a slug, I'll probably get something nicer.



Mike Barham said:


> *js*, tactical shotguns are pretty commonly outfitted with dot sights now. They offer the same advantages on a shotgun as on carbines and pistols.


Put the dot on the target and pull the trigger. :mrgreen:


----------



## MrsNukeHayes (Oct 23, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Put the dot on the target and pull the trigger. :mrgreen:


You mean squeeze:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BAM! *fhf* is "pwnd" by *MrsNukeHayes*!

:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Wtf? Lol.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> *js*, tactical shotguns are pretty commonly outfitted with dot sights now. They offer the same advantages on a shotgun as on carbines and pistols.


I had no idea... I've learned something new today. :smt023


----------



## SacCat (Mar 13, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I mean, I'm putting a red dot on mine when I get it, but not an Aimpoint. I think it's pretty unnecessary to have a $400+ scope on a shotgun that can't group better than 5-6" at 50 yards. I'll be getting a cheapo, but I'll still zero the ghost rings.


heck.. my 870 with sabo slugs does 3" groups... it's worth it, but then again, depends on what you are hunting..


----------

